# A good dog harness?



## Arashi Takamine (Mar 3, 2011)

I want to invest in a harness for my dog for when I take him out. He's a good boy but he will wriggle out of his collar and at the worst moments. The thing is when he does it here in the yard at least I know I can catch him and know all the ways to get him back into our yard. (Working on the collar thing.) But I want to get him a harness because not only is it easier to walk him on one I suspect but it also doesn't cause him to choke himself like a collar would when he does pull. Anyone know a cheap brand of harness good enough to last at least a few walks and a trip to the vet?


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

my dog's harnesses suck so i cant reccomend a good one. We have the basic petco harness, dont get one with a clip, you want one with a belt type.

mine has the clip and it gets stuck closed to the point where i have to get a tool from the tool box to take his harness off -_-


----------



## bettafishfinnatic (Mar 18, 2012)

i would suggest a docter foster and smith one


----------



## bettasusa (Nov 1, 2011)

I dont know how much you are actually willing to invest in a harness as you mentioned for just a few times, but this harness is by far the best I've ever had. And whats great about it is that you have several locations to put the lead including in front of the dog so that when he tries to pull he comes right back to you thus training himself, literally. Also has a nice heavy duty handle to give you more control over him when necessary especially if he is a puller and gets excited when meeting other dogs or people. These are the people who have it the cheapest, and I've actually met Dean & Tyler (The dogs in most of the photographs). Right now its 40.80 plus the 8.00 shipping, and you have plenty of options as far as these patches but you can also just get the plain patches. Its a good investment, but again not to sure what your budget is but I'm just throwing it out there, love the product, made of great strong material. Hope this helps a bit.

LINK


----------



## Arashi Takamine (Mar 3, 2011)

Thanks everyone. I'll bring it up with my mom to be something to invest in. I really like the one you linked me to bettasusa. I more so want one to make it a little safer for the both of us when I'm taking him out for walks. He gets excited meeting people but other dogs if they have a chance they'll try to attack him because he challenges them. (Looks right in the eye and never looks away...Poor guy's been sort of wired to do it and he never means anything he's such a sweetie never barks even) So a good one to at least try out and see if it's for us would be better. My dad once even said a choke collar would be better for him but that is not an option.At all.


----------

